# Aborting BOOT (Sending SIGTERM to parent)!



## DarK (Jan 20, 2010)

hi

I have a problem, I used my computer will not open operating system like FreeBSD 6.4 and I have to face me this following error is in the picture. important documents in my site I got my system recovery Is there a possibility?


http://i48.tinypic.com/2qwq1wy.jpg


----------



## Beastie (Jan 20, 2010)

As it says, the root partition was not unmounted properly and there's a problem with an inode.

Press enter to use the default shell, then do a manual filesystem consistency check, and remount your partitions:

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
```


----------



## DarK (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the information you provide nothing but the computer screen passes that command that you provided when you could not run the commands, he commands the screen to switch to a special process when opening Computer Do I need to do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

Please insert some interpunction/punctuation ( . , ; : ), because your sentences take about three reads, after which they become unreadable.

I'm sure you don't mean:


> Thanks for the information. You provide nothing.


Or do you?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

If I look at the screenshot it looks like the root (/) filesystem is b0rked. Not sure if that's fixable in single user mode. You may need to boot a fixit cd.

But I would start checking to see if you have a proper backup.


----------



## bibily (Jul 6, 2010)

so  ... you need to try this  ..
/sbin/fsck -y /dev/ad2s1d  - check disk 
in your case  ... just folow : 
press ENTER 
in the terminal press /sbin/fsck -y /dev/ad0s1a  
wait a little bit to the system check the integrety  .. and afther that it should make an restart. 
wait a while  , and log in .
have a gud day


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 6, 2010)

In an attempt to explain in layman's terms what's going on here:

The last two bright-white lines are alerting you that the disk wasn't properly unmounted... this usually means a crash (panic) or a power outage. However, now that we have background fsck (the unix-like equivalent to "scandisk" or "disk doctor" or any other equivalent program you can think of), that's no longer a fatal condition... the boot can keep going, and fsck can run in the background in most cases.

So your boot continues for a bit, until you get to the "Starting Filesystem checks:" line, where fsck (filesystem checker) realizes that the particular issue with your filesystem isn't something that can be fixed in the background, it needs to be fixed _now_... so it stops the boot process (sends sigterm to it's parent, to say to rc "terminate the boot process").

rc's standard reaction at this point is to give you a prompt to select a shell for "single user mode" so you can fix the issue. As stated above, pressing enter at that prompt should give you a # symbol, which is an indicator of a root shell... from which you should be able to run the command:

`# /sbin/fsck -y /dev/ad0s1a`

After it's done, pressing Ctrl+D should continue the boot process... if not, a reboot will do the trick. If on the next boot another partition has a show-stopper inconsistency, repeat the process. If on the next boot the same partition has a show-stopper inconsistency, you likely have some dead hardware.


----------

